# A little Bit of Elm



## Allen Tomaszek (Jun 28, 2015)

Took a break from the monster Box Elder and started on some Elm today. I think Elm is an underappreciated wood. A little tricky to dry and some people don't like the interlocking grain. I think flat sawn is a little too busy for my taste but quartersawn is pretty awesome. Plus it tends to dry more stable. Here are some 8/4 live edge pieces done today and still have a few logs to go.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 7 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 28, 2015)

I have always liked elm, I thing it is pretty stuff. I haven't really had any trouble drying it. I just seal the ends, sticker it and stack it, weigh the top down and air dry it in my garage. It seems to do pretty good for me. I never turn elm down. Good for building boats too!


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 28, 2015)

Always heard good things about Elm, but never used any myself. Chuck


----------



## phinds (Jun 29, 2015)

I really like the way elm shows "feathering" in cathedral grain cuts because of the ulmiform pore bands. Few other woods do that as nicely.


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 29, 2015)

That is beautiful wood! Walnut is my favorite wood but I could get along with Elm just as well.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jul 1, 2015)

These logs are throwing off some nice pieces. This set came from another one of these elm logs. A little rustic but very nice as a book matched set. Got 3 nice 8/4 sets out of this log.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 1, 2015)

Lot of folks don't like elm but it think it is very figured and turns great for me. Turned some today.

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jul 2, 2015)

If you lived close by I would be coming to see you about some of those slabs! I love the coloring and the grain structure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jul 2, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jul 2, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> If you lived close by I would be coming to see you about some of those slabs! I love the coloring and the grain structure.



Well let's stay in touch. My family lives in Des Moines and I have to go cut down a walnut tree on my sister's property later this summer. If you'd be up for a drive I could bring some slabs and we could meet up. I think it would be about a 4hr drive for you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 2, 2015)

Allen, do I assume it is American elm? Its a little darker than what I usually cut.


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 3, 2015)

My question too, what kind of Elm is it?
Graybeard


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jul 3, 2015)

Red Elm. It's probably looking darker because most of these pictures are taken when the wood is freshly cut and still very wet. When the moisture flashes off the wood color lightens up a bit. American Elm tends to be more white..


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 3, 2015)

Thanks Allen, that's some beautiful material.
Graybeard


----------



## Jerry B (Jul 3, 2015)

that's some gorgeous looking Elm  and I agree, it's a treat to turn and very under appreciated
If people saw the kind of grain & color these timbers are showing, they'd change their mind real quick


----------



## justallan (Jul 12, 2015)

Allen, Great looking stuff for sure.
We have what some call "Piss Elm". I wouldn't know the difference of one from the other, but have wanted to saw some just to see. Now I just may.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jul 12, 2015)

Yes, Elm has a very distinct smell. Once you get past that you end up with some nice lumber.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jul 16, 2015)

Was able to get to another Elm log today. This one wasn't the best log but I think we made the best of it. Had a pretty big butt flare and some ring shake. You can see the extent of the internal defects in the third picture. Ended up with a lot less yield than normal and a few narrow boards but good quality for what I was working with I think.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## justallan (Jul 16, 2015)

@Allen Tomaszek, You're making it pretty hard not to go see what's in the elm here. Those are some nice boards.
I've either read or heard that the lumber is also great for trailer decking and corral boards, so what ever happens it'll get used.


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 17, 2015)

That is some beautiful elm. What you going to do with it? Dumb question huh?


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jul 30, 2015)

Not a dumb question at all. I'll likely dry it and sell it. I still have 6 more of these logs including a 36" diameter with a crotch section that should yield some very nice slabs.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 2, 2015)

Allen, we have quite a lot of elm here, mostly Chinese elm I believe. I have a 12 incher that very well could be the first on my mill. I sure hope it looks as interesting as these do. Thanks for opening my eyes to some wonderful looking wood
Dave


----------

